
Banding in Games: A Noisy Rant [pdf] - huftis
http://loopit.dk/banding_in_games.pdf
======
anotheryou
Check out 2-tone the game "return of the obra dinn" and its devlog!

[https://obradinn.com/](https://obradinn.com/)

Dithering with high recognasability:
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg121719...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg1217196#msg1217196)

earlier:
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg104520...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg1045205#msg1045205)

Dithering and motion:
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg136374...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg1363742#msg1363742)

But honestly just read the whole devlog!

~~~
mattmar96
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?action=profile;u=3073...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?action=profile;u=3073;sa=showPosts)

God this guy is such an inspiration. Reading this devlog is giving me
goosebumps. I finished the game a couple days ago. To know he made this entire
thing (music included).. mindblowing

~~~
anotheryou
Only some scenic drawings where commissioned I think, yea. Super impressive.
I'm glad "Papers Please" seems to have been enough of a hit to enable him to
build this.

------
reificator
Definitely an interesting read, but I was expecting Benalish Hero and Mesa
Pegasus instead.

[https://mtg.gamepedia.com/Banding](https://mtg.gamepedia.com/Banding)

~~~
thom
Occasionally these really old cards feature in draft formats on Magic Online
and it’s very satisfying to completely wreck the uninitiated.

------
ivanmilles
Playdead spat out a series of incredible GDC talks after their game INSIDE.
They did a full presentation on the ending of the game [0] as a collab between
engineering, rendering and art.

It’s fascinating just to see the creativity, but also a teaching moment on
striking the balance between tight, accurate engineering and enough
hack&mirrors to pass inspection.

[0] [https://youtu.be/gFkYjAKuUCE](https://youtu.be/gFkYjAKuUCE)

------
theandrewbailey
Yes! I remember thinking the same thing about those Skyrim loading screens:
'My GPU and monitor can output millions of colors, and my monitor only has
about 2 million pixels. Why do these look so bad?[0]' I've always wondered if
dithering would help, and how it would be implemented.

[0] Bethesda's broken engine notwithstanding.

~~~
Sharlin
It's interesting how we thought banding was a solved problem back when we
moved from 16-bit to 24-bit color. And it was, for a while!

